# Smackdown... Paperhangers vs Painters



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Before I go and see how you've mucked up my 1000th post thread, I wanted to get your opinion on who is wrong in a situation I just went through.

Here's the deal:
I prepped a room having been told that the painting was finished and the room was ready. 

After sealing the entire room, I was working in other parts of the house, in other words I didn't notice that the painters had slipped into this room again and touched up the crown molding and part of a couple doors. They left overspray but it couldn't be seen because of the previous overspray.

So I went back to install the material and all seemed ok for several months.

Just recently, they called me back because... well... you can see from the photograph.

Fortunately, ironically enough, the material was non-woven. Usually I hate the stuff but in this situation it doesn't shrink so it happened to lay right down. No problems with the edges or seams.

So who's fault is it? (If the job had gone south)
Your answer determines your intelligence or bias, I can't figure out which.





:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

whoever told you the painters were done and were not going to be in there again.

Most likely the painters didn't know you had prepped the room and didn't realize there was a need for you to do anything after they had touched up.

And you didn't know they had been in there after you prepped the room.

BTW, I'd like to know the details.

What type of paint and sheen did they spray?

What did you use for prep coat?

What paste did you use?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd say a combo of both. If I was the painter I would've said 'hey, just hit the crown again, so be aware' but chances are if I was the painter I would've discussed it with you before I just went in there to spray.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Underdog said:


> Before I go and see how you've mucked up my 1000th post thread, I wanted to get your opinion on who is wrong in a situation I just went through.
> 
> Here's the deal:
> I prepped a room having been told that the painting was finished and the room was ready.
> ...


Is there a GC or a PM in this story? If so, I think it's all on him, or her.

If you and the painters were left to your own devices, I'd say you'd share the responsibility.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

UD is notorious for trick questions.....nobody's fault.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

As someone who is inexperienced in wall coverings and a separate painting contractor. Wouldn't you notice that the paint was wet when you A) put on the adheasive, or B)applied the wall covering and noticed the paint smudging?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> As someone who is inexperienced in wall coverings and a separate painting contractor. Wouldn't you notice that the paint was wet when you A) put on the adheasive, or B)applied the wall covering and noticed the paint smudging?


It was probably dry paint by the time Underdog got to it.

I'm wondering why someone told you they were done... And if in fact it was only first coated and needed a second coat.

Painters usually don't know about wallpapering and didn't think to check with you before they "touched up" or second coated(?)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You should have seen and dealt with the new touch up paint:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would say it's the paper hanger who would want to have the color of wall underneath to match the field of paper. Obviously, it can't always be done, but I'm sure it's one of those things painters don't consider. 

Had the hanger used a specific prep color for his work, he would have been able to tell if someone had sprayed a recent coat of paint over it. But I'm sure hangers are always applying material over semi gloss and other paint and sheens anyways.

It seems to come down to a project control issues. Either signs should have been posted to not disturb paper hanging process, or communication with the painters verbally.

At the completion of the Earth's full rotation, the paper hanger owns it.


_If I don't care either way, does that put me in the "intelligent" category?_


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanted to wait for more replies but I think we have a winner.

I'll reply when my wife is through not wanting me online.


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll post my conclusion first so anybody bored with the subject can move on.

This post rings the wisest and most workable in my opinion. I think I had a fleeting moment where I thought this may be a possibility and blew it off.
I'm the type that always looks for the possibility that I may be the one at fault but this one threw me for a while.
Good post, it clarifies it for me.
Indeed there was such a flurry of activity I should have known anything could happen. Sure can't pin it on a painter.

Yeah, I'd put it in the intelligent category.




CApainter said:


> I would say it's the paper hanger who would want to have the color of wall underneath to match the field of paper. Obviously, it can't always be done, but I'm sure it's one of those things painters don't consider.
> 
> Had the hanger used a specific prep color for his work, he would have been able to tell if someone had sprayed a recent coat of paint over it. But I'm sure hangers are always applying material over semi gloss and other paint and sheens anyways.
> 
> ...


 



Gwarel said:


> UD is notorious for trick questions.....nobody's fault.


 For so long I was thinking this, it still has an arguable point but I can't take it there anymore.





daArch said:


> whoever told you the painters were done and were not going to be in there again.
> 
> Most likely the painters didn't know you had prepped the room and didn't realize there was a need for you to do anything after they had touched up.
> 
> ...


 I'm more and more thinking that I was the only one who could have possibly known there was the possibility of this happening. It was just too odd and rare an occurrence for a contractor or supervisor.

Even if I had suspected, I probably would have tested and area that didn't receive the touch up.

No idea what kind of paint, Romans Pro-935 for prep and Romans GH-57 for the adhesive. VOV for re-sticking and border and seam adhesive for insurance.




journeymanPainter said:


> I'd say a combo of both. If I was the painter I would've said 'hey, just hit the crown again, so be aware' but chances are if I was the painter I would've discussed it with you before I just went in there to spray.


 You would be a rare painter to anticipate such a possibility, sure wish it was you. Thanks for standing up for me. 






Gough said:


> Is there a GC or a PM in this story? If so, I think it's all on him, or her.
> 
> If you and the painters were left to your own devices, I'd say you'd share the responsibility.


 I really, really, really wanted to go with this interpretation but I don't know of any GC I've ever met who would think this could happen. Usually contractors ask me what I'm putting on the walls... "Is that the adhesive?" they ask.




journeymanPainter said:


> As someone who is inexperienced in wall coverings and a separate painting contractor. Wouldn't you notice that the paint was wet when you A) put on the adheasive, or B)applied the wall covering and noticed the paint smudging?


 
This job was so big (two stories, a huge finished basement, two story guest house and pool house) so nah, I couldn't keep track and yes it was dry by the time I got there. It could have happened on a day I wasn't there.





ridesarize said:


> It was probably dry paint by the time Underdog got to it.
> 
> I'm wondering why someone told you they were done... And if in fact it was only first coated and needed a second coat.
> 
> Painters usually don't know about wallpapering and didn't think to check with you before they "touched up" or second coated(?)


 Yep, dry.

They didn't tell me as much they were done as they said it was ready for wallpaper. A nuance for sure but looking back, no reason that the painters didn't think they had the option of a little sprucing up. Notice the intricacy of the crown. They probably just ran it down the doors because they were already there.

And yep, the painters wouldn't have thought to ask. In forty years they've never asked before.





chrisn said:


> You should have seen and dealt with the new touch up paint:whistling2:


 Very kind of you to put the whistling smilie after your comment. :yes:


Thanks all for helping me think this one through. I genuinely appreciate it. :thumbup:


:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know, if you're dumb enough to trust the painters, what does that say about you?:jester:






joking, don't ban me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe you used the wrong wallpaper glue. :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I don't know, if you're dumb enough to trust the painters, what does that say about you?:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh but I do trust the painters... trust them to do the wrong thing!!




ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Maybe you used the wrong wallpaper glue. :whistling2:


 I'm going to take your advice, from now on I'm using Vinyl Over Vinyl on every job.



:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Oh but I do trust the painters... trust them to do the wrong thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,snap!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Oh,snap!


 A little bit of Triumph the Insult Comic Dog influence there.


:cowboy:


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

This is a moot point. Terms and conditions should be discussed previously in a detailed manner in order to avoid any kind of confusion prior to hiring a professional contractor for the job. BTW, who suggested you to hire a painter to apply wallpaper?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

fortunerestoration said:


> This is a moot point. Terms and conditions should be discussed previously in a detailed manner in order to avoid any kind of confusion prior to hiring a professional contractor for the job. BTW, who suggested you to hire a painter to apply wallpaper?


You're too funny dude.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fortunerestoration said:


> This is a moot point. Terms and conditions should be discussed previously in a detailed manner in order to avoid any kind of confusion prior to hiring a professional contractor for the job. BTW, who suggested you to hire a painter to apply wallpaper?


The original poster of this thread actually hung the wallcovering as a hired professional contractor in that field. It was a painter also hired at the job site, who without any warning, decided to touch up some paint on some crown molding and got over spray on Underdogs prepped wall. UD did not know this had taken place and continued to hang wallcovering. Apparently, the uncured paint under the wallcovering later caused a couple of seam separations. UD, as anyone who faces a mishap, is asking for feed back that could help prevent this situation in the future. This is hardly a "moot" topic


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> The original poster of this thread actually hung the wallcovering as a hired professional contractor in that field. It was a painter also hired at the job site, who without any warning, decided to touch up some paint on some crown molding and got over spray on Underdogs prepped wall. UD did not know this had taken place and continued to hang wallcovering. Apparently, the uncured paint under the wallcovering later caused a couple of seam separations. UD, as anyone who faces a mishap, is asking for feed back that could help prevent this situation in the future. This is hardly a "moot" topic


CA, it's reassuring to know that even the PPOTM can get trolled. Don't feel bad, he got me to bite on one today as well.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> CA, it's reassuring to know that even the PPOTM can get trolled. Don't feel bad, he got me to bite on one today as well.


But if they can't respond back to a slice and dice of their post, without throwing f bombs, is it really trolling, or is it just another bug on the windshield? Slippin into fourth gear baby!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> CA, it's reassuring to know that even the PPOTM can get trolled. Don't feel bad, he got me to bite on one today as well.


huh?:blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> huh?:blink:


Indefinite antecedent?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I get home from work and find out I've got my posse lookin' out for me.
Thanks guys.


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Indefinite antecedent?


huh?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

P


chrisn said:


> huh?:blink:


Sorry to be obtuse, I was alluding to CA and I both getting reeled in by comments by fortunerestoration. In one day, fortune posted a flurry of seemingly dumb comments, just to see who would bite; CA and I both did.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Sorry to be obtuse, I was alluding to CA and I both getting reeled in by comments by fortunerestoration. In one day, fortune posted a flurry of seemingly dumb comments, just to see who would bite; CA and I both did.


how did I miss that? thanks for the explaination:thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Sorry to be obtuse, I was alluding to CA and I both getting reeled in by comments by fortunerestoration. In one day, fortune posted a flurry of seemingly dumb comments, just to see who would bite; CA and I both did.


I think Gough is obfuscating in addition to being obtuse. :jester:


Oh Bennndder............where are youuu?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I think Gough is obfuscating in addition to being obtuse. :jester:


Moi??


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Moi??


Oui.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Moi??





slinger58 said:


> Oui.




*mon Dieu *


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Smackdown... Paperhangers vs Painters 

who won?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Smackdown... Paperhangers vs Painters
> 
> who won?


 
Slinger, I guess...


:cowboy:




slinger58 said:


> Oui.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> *mon Dieu *





slinger58 said:


> Oui.





Gough said:


> Moi??


Look you guys, if I wanted to read/speak french, I'd move to Quebec. Non of foreign stuff here


----------

